# first router table



## wood2metal (May 7, 2012)

Hello All,
I'm wanting information on the best router table to buy. This is my first table and i don't want to be throwing my money away on a table that wont last. I'm going to be making a little bit of everything that will require a table.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, this is a very difficult question to answer. Everyone finds different methods appealing so no one table is right for everyone. In addition to this some people want a furniture type router table and others just want a utility table that gets the job done. You should spend the time to browse through the sticky thread: Wanted, pictures of your router table. All of these tables have one thing in common; they best serve the needs of each individual.

Building your own table is a very good option. This helps you develop your skills and get familiar with your router. If mistakes are made it is not critical... it is a tool and function is more important than appearance. Many people opt to purchase their first table so they can concentrate on projects right away. If you are looking for the most bang for your buck the Grizzly Presidents special router table sells for about $130 and has everything you need; model #T10432 at Grizzly.com® -- Home

Another table that is cheaper to buy than build is the RT1000. Forum member Joe builds these quality furniture style tables based on a design from Fine Woodworking magazine. Six months after Joe started selling these tables Norm of the NYW built his version that most people have seen on TV. Look in our Bargin Bin to find special offers for forum members on Joe's table.

The table from Shopnotes #1 is the first table I built. Anyone should be able to build this table in their choice of a utility open stand or a closed cabinet. Shopnotes offers 5 different table plans available for instant download at Woodworking Plans for Immediate Download from PlansNOW.com and you will see the original on the first seasons of Woodsmith Shop on PBS.

My favorite is the Router Workshop table. It is not available for sale at this time but you can purchase the plans from Oak Park; link on our home page. The economy table top in the sticky threads is based on this design.

Kreg sells a couple decent tables; Marc Sommerfeld has a design he developed over the years that is popular. Bench Dog/Rockler, MLCS, Bosch and others have good designs too. You do not need to spend a lot of money on an expensive lift to get great results. Magazines get paid to promote these items so they are always included in the "Ultimate" router tables.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

For a first router table, you might also consider making a couple of sturdy, adjustable height horses and using a piece 3/4" melamine covered shelving from one of the big box stores, supported by a couple of 2 by 4s.

The pros to an approach like this are that it is inexpensive, it gives you experience making things, and you will find many uses for the horses in the future.


Then again, it sounds like you might be willing to spend the money for all the bells and whistles.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

IMHO buying any router table is throwing your money away. The top is all that is important and that can be made for around $100 dollars including the T-tracks, miter track, feather boards and base take a look at MLCS. Make the top big, you will need the support this will also give you a longer fence which definitely is a plus.


----------



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

go to Youtube and search.. DIY router table

or check this out... ..

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/303/routertable.pdf

it was my choice before i ran into this.. you get paper plans 2 sheets 18"x24" for $10 or plans and a step by step DVD for $25
Ultimate Router Table

i decided to make Norms Router Table, the table top first, put it on a platform i have till i can make the base.. probably with 2 doors like the first one i listed. i'm not too ambitious these days.. too many drawers.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

wood2metal said:


> Hello All,
> I'm wanting information on the best router table to buy. This is my first table and i don't want to be throwing my money away on a table that wont last. I'm going to be making a little bit of everything that will require a table.
> 
> Thanks Tim


Hi Tim,

Welcome to The Router Forums!

I have only been playing with routers & tables for about a year, so I don't know near as much about how to actually use them as most of the people who have already responded to your question.

During the last year I have picked up 3 different tables and three different routers. My personal philosophy on tools is to buy as 'low' as possible until you know exactly what you want and why. Pawn Shops, Craig's List and E-Bay are where most of the tools I purchased came from.

A post with more about the three tables I use (on occasion) is here

More on My Tables

I still think about designing and building my own custom router table from scratch, but current space limitations have me so bound up, I don't know where I will put it, which makes it hard to decide on the overall size it will be. The design process has ground to a screeching halt.

One of the reasons I picked up three different tables is to learn the 'dynamics' of the routing craft hands on, and to use them to create 'My Main Table'. I also doubt that I will ever get rid of any of them, one is built into a table saw, the other two are simple portables. I gave up 190 bucks for the TS (90.00 for the saw and 100 for the
options kit). The steel table cost me 30 and the bench top was 50 with a router and set of 15 bits.



Lots of the users here have more than router, and many have more than one table. I suppose there may be some that have only one router and move it across tables that have been customized for special purposes.



This thread can give you lots of ideas in what style table you want.

Wanted Pictures of your router table

One of the most impressive tables I have seen here is the one used by James (jw2170). It is a 'Shop Mate + Oak Park Top' basic approach that gets the job done!

jw2170's KISS brand Router Table!

Any extra frills, guides or whatever are 'clamped on as needed' when needed. I could have easily made do with Jame's approach, but had the opportunity to snag the tables found, so I did.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, James set up uses a Router Workshop table top. See the complete table below. Sadly these are no longer available.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike said:


> Bill, James set up uses a Router Workshop table top. See the complete table below. Sadly these are no longer available.


Yep, he even commented that he wasn't 'embarrassed' that it was an OP top....

The fact that it has an 'insert plate' based is clear just looking at it, though perhaps not as obvious to someone who is just beginning their research.

I suppose I think of it as 'just a plank' or 'close to a plank' is because it doesn't bother with T-Track slots, fencing, bit guards or other forms of 'tabletop enhancements'.......so I kind of equate that to the 'flat surface on top of some legs' foundation all 'bit pointing up' router tables are based on...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Oak Park design seems very spartan at first glance. Once you learn Bob and Rick's "Keep it simple" methods you will be able to handle just about any table routing job. Some jobs are easier with ski jigs or other types of jigs; there is no one size fits all solution.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike said:


> there is no one size fits all solution.


I didn't understand how true that is until I had been on this site for about a month.

It took me three days to make it all the way through Old Chipper's router table thread, and every minute of it was well spent.

The huge variety of table designs & add-on upgrades to them was both overwhelming and informative. After a while, I came to understand, that being able to completely clear the table top & "easily" attach whatever custom jigs/fixtures might be required for a specific job was my 'style' of table.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

First complete the following sentence >>> I want a router table so I can . . . 

That statement will do much in guiding you through your selection process. I joined the forum because I wanted to make my own mouldings and trims, doors, and cabinets. The OP table is not as easy to use for those purposes. But the OP table especially using the Router Workshop technigues, is a great table. ,The most informative thread regarding the selection process is the wanted pictures thread Bill and Mike suggest


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

One of the things that really delayed my getting started with routers was wanting to do 'everything'. Until I gave up on the idea of finding the 'magic' router and table combination that could do 'everything' it was impossible for me to be 'realistic' about any opportunity to buy a machine.

How I beat the confusion.....!

1. Made a list of things I 'wanted' to do with routers! (it got very long)
2. Went back through the list and sorted it by priority.
3. Focused on the features "NEEDED" for the top 3 items.

Within a week I was comfy buying the first one and don't regret getting any of the three I did, because my expectations of what they could do when I bought them were *real world*.



paduke said:


> First complete the following sentence >>> I want a router table so I can . . .
> 
> That statement will do much in guiding you through your selection process. I joined the forum because I wanted to make my own mouldings and trims, doors, and cabinets. The OP table is not as easy to use for those purposes. But the OP table especially using the Router Workshop technigues, is a great table. ,The most informative thread regarding the selection process is the wanted pictures thread Bill and Mike suggest


----------



## wood2metal (May 7, 2012)

Thanks to all that have replied to my question. I’m going to buy my first table to be able to make my own at a later date so I can figure out what I exactly need. All of your comments are much appreciated. I’m very impressed with this forum.


----------



## tdicaprio (Sep 12, 2012)

*New Router Table-accessories*

I just purchased a Kreg router table. I am still new to woodworking but wanted to know from the experts, what accessories, other than the router and bits, would I need to compliment the table. e.g. The table has a great T-slot + Miter slot but not sure what basic jigs, etc that I might need. Are there "must haves"? Appreciate the feedback.

Also- what do you recommend as the standard "must have" router bits? So much to choose from.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, the best thing you can add to any router table is dust collection. Not only does it save a great deal of time on clean up it also protects your lungs. Call me crazy but that is important to me.

Spend some time reading the "Sticky" threads at the top of each section of the forums; these threads are loaded with great information and kept at the top of the list. Detailed explanations about router bits and sets are under Router bits and their uses. The Jigs and Fixtures section will help with those questions.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Tony you asked "Also- what do you recommend as the standard "must have" router bits? So much to choose from." My suggestion would be to get one of those 20 or 30 piece sets form Ebay. Once you start using them you will be able to determine which bits you use most often. From there get good bits that you find that use a lot. If you were doing remolding you might find that you need a lot of shoe molding in which case you would get a good bit to do that. If you were trying to replicate existing molding you would buy special bits for that. A router is a tool that you need to get used to to learn what you can do with it.


----------



## curly1 (May 7, 2010)

Had a Sears router table and didn't like it, bought a Router Workshop Router table and never looked back, built a lot things big and small and was always able to adapt the table to the job, can't understand why they stopped selling it, bought the total Router Workshop videos and highly reccomend them to newbies and pros alike who love routing.

_making sawdust is fun_


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Me too Dan.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

what is the size of the top of the router workshop table? from mike's picture, it looks to be about 16x30 inches or so ... ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> what is the size of the top of the router workshop table? from mike's picture, it looks to be about 16x30 inches or so ... ?


Yes, Chris. It is listed as 16" X 30".


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks james. 

can anyone provide pictures of the other side, or more information about it? i am planning a new router table and this is certain to be a good one for me.

i am trying to learn from other people's experience. i tend to re-invent the wheel too much. the people who designed this table have SO MUCH MORE experience in this area than i will ever have.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, the plan for the table and base cabinet only costs $3.75 here: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

The economy table top sticky thread in this section is the same size. The Grizzly mounting plate is the same size as the Rousseau or discontinued HF plate.


----------



## tdicaprio (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Mike....this formum has been a great resource for me so far. You "Pros" have a lot of great advice and experience. Already taken some of this and used my table on several occassions to impress the family with my skills  Amazing I've missed out on this tool so long. Only took me to age 49 to figure this out!

thanks all.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The most important items for a table would be feather boards both on the fence and the table. Without them it is very easy to ruin your work especially on thinner stock. It is important to keep the stock tight to the bit and held down.


----------



## gwtekman (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got the Grizzly table. I already had a cheap Skill bench top table and was ready to move up to a full table. I was going to build one, but for the price the grizzly was had to pass up. I will build more as I progress I am sure. This is a great site with good information.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gwtekman said:


> I just got the Grizzly table. I already had a cheap Skill bench top table and was ready to move up to a full table. I was going to build one, but for the price the grizzly was had to pass up. I will build more as I progress I am sure. This is a great site with good information.


Welcome to the router forum, Glenn.

That was also my decision.


----------



## MotownJG (Jan 8, 2013)

I also appreciate the forum. I built a router table using the Woodsmith shop plans but in all honesty, it warped. Plus, I never finished the fence like they designed it. Whether from my lack of skill or what, it just didn't work for me, a beginning router-er.

I'm probably going to just buy the Grizzly so that it comes complete, has the safety features, and adjustable fence (which I see the use for now). Later on as I use it I'll learn, no doubt, and see whether I need to build something else (or not).

In any event, the routerforum information has been invaluable. Still reading posts.......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if you are in the "D" we will be glad to have you join us in making sawdust. Happy to help you sort out your warped table too. Click on my name and you can send me an Email with your contact info.


----------



## Fly (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, After a lot of thought (I could smell the wood burning), I went and bought a Kreg bench top table as I am limited for space. Also I will probably build a table down the road after I find out what I like and what I want. I still have to get a few accessories before I actually start to make something, but I am on the road to creativity. From what I have read I think that it is a serviceable unit.


----------



## Maxmilon (Dec 24, 2012)

You say you will be making a little bit of everything. That is a broad statement. Do you make cabinets Or smaller things like boxes? What kind of routing are you looking to do? Will you be doing more edge routing or joint making?
I ask this because I make a little bit of everything also. I make a lot of cabinets. I also like to make boxes and small decorative things also. 
When I make rail and stile doors and raised panels I like a large surface on my table to support the work pieces. I also like a long sturdy fence that won't move from the larger work pieces.
When I make boxes and decorative pieces I like to have more precision. I also don't need the same amount of horsepower as I need for larger projects.
The big question is how much space do you have? This might sound funny but if you are in a small shop a cabinet style router table might work the best. It gives you more storage space for bits, fences, plates, routers and accesories to keep them close at hand.
If you get more than 1 plate for your table you have more than 1 router for the same table. It can be 1 is more powerful than the other for different jobs. You can also set bit heights for matching things up like rail and stile doors.
It's a tough question to answer on the best router table to buy. You will probably do the same as just about all of us. start with one find another until it suits your needs. 
I have been at this for a long time and have been through many variations of tables. I am building another one right now. I think it will be my last one. Iwill post the pictures when I get it done.Hopefully it will be finished next weekend.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## MotownJG (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the offer Mike, but I'm just a little far away on the west coast.

Bought the Grizzly table and making sawdust.......


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I just posted this on a thread on the intro forum and thought I'd share it over here as you guys have helped me in the past so much. It made me think of my growth over the last three years and how I have had to deal with working in the shop alone as I have MS and have so many mobility issues as well as cognitive issues. I figure if I have found something in a set up that can help me make repeatable and accurate cuts, that it may help someone else a bit. Thanks.

I was new to woodworking about three years ago. I slowly have put a shop together and for some reason, the routing part has been the most difficult at times. I have learned so much over the last few years and I have found what works best for me may not be what's best for you. So many on this board are professionals. Many of us are hobbyists or very part time. 

Right now I have a homemade router table with an older big Bosch router in it. It's top is large and holds an original JointTec fence system. It also has a ton of bits. I'm going to sell the whole table as it doesn't fit my needs, but I'm sure someone would love to have it as it's built so well with plenty of drawers and it's tall with casters. I got it from a guy who's shop I purchased to get started. When I had the money I got a router table from a guy in Canada and it's the Norm table. I do like it, however I've had problems with the laminate on the top chipping. The cabinet itself is nice, but I dont' like the top. I got a great buy on a 800 series PC router that is perfect for me as I don't need the 3hp router in a table right now. 

I just got the larger Woodpecker router lift without the sidewinder. Richard at Woodpecker is now redesigning the sidewinder, so I will probably send it back after that's done for the update. I love this lift. It's easy, looks great and is stable and accurate. It's changed routing for me in a big way. My school, just got the whole Woodpecker system including the coping sleds. I can't wait to play with it more. Just from seeing it at the shows and playing with it a bit at a friends, I can already tell that THIS is the table that I'll eventually want. I LOVE the top. No it's not steel like the Bench Dog table, but it's still over engineered for building a few pieces for furniture yearly along with a bunch of boxes using the various dovetail systems out there. I bought the Woodline one when starting, so I do play with the table often. I do a lot of pattern routing too with my projects as I am lazy and like to make templates so making the project is quicker and fits best, lol. 

I like phenolic top best. I do like the look and feel of their micro dot laminate top, but the smoothness of the phenolic top is so much easier for someone like me. Also, I have yet to see or use a fence that is as solid, quick and easy to use. I laugh at all the micro adjustments on most tools as we have been taught to make our own with a piece of wood and a screw, lol. I have to admit that the micro adjust on their fence worked SO WELL and was so easy, that I do want one eventually. It just simplified things for me. I've learned that a beginner or intermediate needs better equipment than a pro. I don't have the wiggle room that some of you guys do. 

As for bits, the Whiteside bits to me are FAR AND AWAY the best I've played with. They are the most solid and last very long. I have only had to just do a touch up on my chamfer bit which I use a ton as I make only Arts and Crafts style furniture.

I guess at the end of the day, for me, I will eventually get the full Woodpecker set up (they may make Kregs, but there are a couple of subtle differences that set them apart and I personally don't like the magnetic inserts on the Incra lifts that Woodpecker makes). I forget what the differences are, but when I was choosing, they made a ton of sense to me and that's why I just went with the Woodpecker lift. Their customer service is also as good as any company I've ever dealt with. 

I am NOT a shill for them either, just a most satisfied customer. The school I attend is in Manchester CT. It's Ct Valley School of Woodworking owned by Bob Van ****. Many of you read Finewoodworking and know Bob's work. I look forward to seeing how he likes the router set up as he has a Bench dog lift and top on a shop made cabinet. I personally like the steel cabinets without casters with a wood cabinet with drawers built around it and eventually I'll get there I'm sure.

For now I think I'll just be selling the Bosch router, large table and Joint tec fence system with all the templates that have barely been used and use that extra money towards my ultimate system, however I'll probably just get one of those trim routers that I've done without somehow. I may even save a ton and get a good buy on the Ridgid with the LED. It's worked really well in class as buddy brings his in and it's kind of a work horse and cheap. 

There are always bargins, but I've learned not to skimp on the table/fence/lift system as it's easier, accurate and fun to play with.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, the Router Workshop Router Table plans are no longer available. Oak Park is going out of business.

I'm looking for a bench top table. Space is at a serious premium in my 117 year old house, and I'd like something I can move around. I don't have a garage, but I'm building a small workshop/shed this summer, and would like to do some work out there when the weather's warm, but move my equipment inside once the snow starts falling. Plus, I'm not planning on any large projects, so a small table makes sense right now.

Has anyone used or have an MLCS "Heavy Duty" Bench Top Table? I'd post a link, but I'm still too new to the forum. It appears to be a slightly smaller version of the Grizzly T10432 table top. Most of the bench top tables I've seen have at least one fatal flaw, usually related to a crappy fence, a plate that bends under the weight of the router, or just general instability/poor quality. A friend has a basic Craftsman table/router combo, but he says it's a pain to get setup. He goes through quite a few scrap pieces getting it right. I like the solid fence on the MLCS, and also the aluminum plate option.

Even if you don't have it, I'd appreciate any feedback you might have on it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, the economy table top in this sections sticky threads (at the top) is the same size as a router workshop table. I am betting you can figure out the rest by looking at these photos.


----------



## Gooseafcrna (Feb 10, 2013)

I am new to woodworking and after following this thread for a few days, I ordered the Grizzly table last night. I will be using my Bosch 1617 router in the table ( have only used a router a handful of times). I have a couple of questions: 1. Any specific feather boards to buy for the table? 2. Are they necessary? 3. Any tips on mounting my particular router? I assume I will have to drill holes to mount it. Sorry to hijack the thread, but thought it would be the best place to pose these questions. Thanks.


Eric


----------



## Maxmilon (Dec 24, 2012)

Goose, Feather boards can be very necessary. They are a safety item. They hold small pieces tight to the bit so your fingers don't have to be that close in case of kick back or binding. They also are great for keeping a consistent pressure against your work piece to achieve a smooth cut. 
You can buy them or you can make them yourself. I have a few that I got from Shopsmith when I first started woodworking. They aren't state of the art but still do the job. I might upgrade to the woodpecker feather boards when I save up some money Though.


----------



## Gooseafcrna (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Maxmilon. I will go ahead and order some.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm about to do a write up on the new Woodpecker table, fence, micro adjust system I just got set up for our school. Copying sleds and all. Holy cow is all I can say. Saves time, repeatable, easy as heck to use, sturdy...It's just an amazing system.

If you want a great fence you should check it out. I have a buddy who made a portable base, but uses their top/fence system and he loves, but I realize that is too big for some. Guys, when space is the big deal, why wouldn't someone just put their table in their saw extension? To me, that just seems like a no brainer as you get the full support of a full size table, the ease of using a lift and you take up no extra space in your shop. I have plenty of friends who have gone this route and are very very happy. They are using the bench dog tops I believe as they are steel and then they chose whatever lift they want. I'd personally do a phonelic top, Woodpecker fence and the Woodpecker lift (or Benchdog).


----------



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> Chris, the plan for the table and base cabinet only costs $3.75 here: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
> 
> The economy table top sticky thread in this section is the same size. The Grizzly mounting plate is the same size as the Rousseau or discontinued HF plate.


Mike - the above link for the plans no longer works - is there an alternate source?

Thanks - Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the web site has a minimum shipping fee of $12.95 for packages and they do not charge that for the table plans. No way to alter the pricing so you must call the 800 number to order them. The plans are available and they ship via mail in an envelope.


----------



## Cleaner Claude (Oct 11, 2013)

Mike, 
I'll be making my table in the future. Thanks for the info.


----------



## marvmn (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always built my own router tables. I had the wood lying around and it took as long to make as it would have to go and buy one. Now admitedly it was very basic and the top was made out of MDF.

I've used shop bought router tables and if you have deep pockets then they are great. Buy one to fit your workshop but the bigger the better.

However most of us don't have deep pockets and a home made router table such as the one "norm" made are fantastic and look great as a piece of shop furniture, you can hardly call them shop workstations they look to good


----------



## JWoody1 (Dec 30, 2013)

My first router table is a length of kitchen countertop about 6 feel long with a drilled hole and a PC 960 mounted to the table in a plexiglass plate with its hand base and an Incra fence. Did dovetail joinery, raised panel work and everything, now I wanted a more versatile system so I did buy a table, lift, and more powerful router recently. Sometimes the system can make for easier measurment and reliabillity. Plus I learned that keeping the chips and dust away with a vac is important.


----------



## Blakewnelson94 (Feb 21, 2014)

I found this thread extremely helpful, this forum is perfect for a guy like me looking to get into routing


----------



## ETinker (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forums - You will find lots of good info and help here.
I like the American Woodworker design in which the router and lift mechanism are supported by the cabinet with the top hinged for easy access to the router.  If you have problems with the url search AWExtra 8/9/12 - Shop Made Router Lift. I am building my table with the AW lift mounted to the side of the cabinet (instead of the back) to allow a permanently mounted front crank using an inexpensive right angle drill adapter ($9.00- $20.00 on ebay) and used (free-recycled) bicycle chain + sprockets to connect the crank with the elevating screw. This will make the table / lift easier to use & will eliminate fumbling around for a wrench to make height adjustments. Manufacturers are now "comming around" with front mounted elevating mechanisms for table top mounted lifts. A couple of front mount crank mechanisms (examples only - not recommendations) are Woodpecker's side Winder (flex cable allows mounting anywhere), and MLCS Woodworking's U-Turn Lift.


----------



## rtacabinet (Apr 23, 2014)

Chris Curl said:


> For a first router table, you might also consider making a couple of sturdy, adjustable height horses and using a piece 3/4" melamine covered shelving from one of the big box stores, supported by a couple of 2 by 4s.
> 
> The pros to an approach like this are that it is inexpensive, it gives you experience making things, and you will find many uses for the horses in the future.
> 
> ...


I think first router table should have all these things


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

As many have already said everyone taste are a little different as to which table is the best for them, for me my deciding factor was space. I am working out of one half of my garage so space is a a premium. I chose to go with a table saw router table extension it gives me a larger surface for my table saw as well as a nice and large router table.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have decided to build a router table to replace my inadequate Bosch portable table. 

I already have a Bench Dog micarta top and fence, so am just interested in the cabinet. I will probably make the top tiltable, with a rear hinge.

I have narrowed it down to My Router Table Plans and the one in American Woodworker's Feb 1992 issue. 

American Woodworker - Google Books

Unfortunately, I cannot download or print the article and the one following it.

Does anyone know of a source or a site for this article or plans?

I would also welcome comments on these two tables.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bill,

New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram

Kreg also have a video on making a router table,

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-Pocket-Solution-ROUTER-TABLES/dp/B0002QZ6L0


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you, James. 

That gives me two more designs to consider.

In looking at your link to the Kreg video on Amazon, I noticed there is also a DVD version.

Kreg V06-DVD-Pocket Hole Joinery DVD, Building a Router Table - Toy Woodworking Project Plans - Amazon.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Billat908 said:


> Thank you, James.
> 
> That gives me two more designs to consider.
> 
> ...



Yes, Bill, I have that DVD. It is very informative and simple way to make a table using the Kreg pocket hole jig.

I recommend it.


----------



## itdm5j21 (Feb 5, 2013)

*My 1st router table set-up*

Hello,

Well here is my table etc. Dakota table and feather boards, Hitachi MV12ve, Record power DX1000. The aluminium fence back was not 90 degrees though 2 child seat mounting washers bought it bang on. The base plate is smaller than the length of iof the actual base cut out so I've glued in a 2mm - 1.5mm shim strip and super glued the grub screws.

I've made a handle template and handle/push board; a wooden bowl for a christmas present and edge planed some timber strips which has all come out okayish. Going to take some time to build my confidence I think.

That's it for now, not home made though cost effective and I just don't have the time and inclination to build a table yet....for too many reasons to mention. I'm not stunned by the table though it does seem solid and reasonably true.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice set up, Ian.

I like your push block.


----------



## itdm5j21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice of you mention the push block James - thank you; my thanks go to the late Ron Fox for the idea.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ian,

"the late Ron Fox" . very sorry to learn that. Ron was one of my video mentors over the years. Loved his practical, no nonsense approach to router use......


----------



## itdm5j21 (Feb 5, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> "the late Ron Fox" . very sorry to learn that. Ron was one of my video mentors over the years. Loved his practical, no nonsense approach to router use......


Hi James,

- well, I'm sorry to say, as I understand it from Wealden Tools website, "Ron is no longer with us". I read this as I was looking to buy/have now bought a corner lock joint bit from Wealden.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I too watched Ron's videos and learnt a lot of invaluable things. *Here's an article about him and his death*. So sad, you could hear the enthusiasm in his voice during those videos.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> I too watched Ron's videos and learnt a lot of invaluable things. Here's an article about him and his death. So sad, you could hear the enthusiasm in his voice during those videos.


thanks for the article..
please don't mind the highlighting I did..
almost missed the link...

I too watched Ron's videos and learnt a lot of invaluable things. Here's an article about him and his death. So sad, you could hear the enthusiasm in his voice during those videos.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Sorted now Stick.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, November 2013.... that is the great thing about YouTube videos... the presenter lives forever.

I downloaded his series in jig making and made them into one hour long movie....

Even subscribed to WOOD ? magazine just for his articles.

Every time I watch from now on, will have a tear in the eye....


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

thanks mike for you info.. =)


----------



## goalie (Jan 14, 2015)

All the info here has me with a router table being delivered (Grizzly "president's" sale one) before I even have a router. 

In hockey they call this being a "gear whore."


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

just got my Woodpecker phenolic top router table, fence and lift all put together - made it into a bench top to fit on top of the industrial parts washer in the interest of space in the small garage.

After much agonizing, decided on gulping and dumping a bunch of cash on the best table, fence and lift setup so that it will always be there and offer repeat ability and precision to make the end results better. Will be working with mdf mostly, then some carbon fiber and maybe fiberglass panels I'm gonna make...this is all for my monster car audio system in my old Mustang restoration.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tulowd said:


> just got my Woodpecker phenolic top router table, fence and lift all put together - made it into a bench top to fit on top of the industrial parts washer in the interest of space in the small garage.
> 
> After much agonizing, decided on gulping and dumping a bunch of cash on the best table, fence and lift setup so that it will always be there and offer repeat ability and precision to make the end results better. Will be working with mdf mostly, then some carbon fiber and maybe fiberglass panels I'm gonna make...this is all for my monster car audio system in my old Mustang restoration.


Sounding good Paul . I used to be into car audio myself. Fun hobby


----------

